

"Design for Hackers" Comes to DC! - Wednesday, Sept. 28th - RKlophaus
http://design-for-hackers.eventbrite.com/

======
SanjeevSharma
Just got my ticket and coincidently, my copy of the book is supposed to arrive
today too. (BTW, this is one book you don't want on your device. I recommend
dead tree version.)

------
kadavy
Thanks to everyone in the community for hustling to get me to DC!

------
PatHyatt
Upvoted, however I cannot go. Enjoy it guys!

